# In search of Jensen Harris, author of YAC, to modify YAC to work with NCID



## taa1 (May 6, 2007)

Is Jensen Harris still an active member of this community?

[email protected]/software/yac

I'm looking to run the YAC server on a Windows box and have it broadcast CID data in NCID format: tiny [email protected]/2sdfbn


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

taa1 said:


> Is Jensen Harris still an active member of this community?
> 
> [email protected]/software/yac
> 
> I'm looking to run the YAC server on a Windows box and have it broadcast CID data in NCID format: tiny [email protected]/2sdfbn


Any reason not to run NCID server itself?

NCID works by pulling data from server and YAC works by pushing data from server (actually broadcast) so I doubt you can easily switch format on the YAC side. However if you REALLY want to do this, I bet you can alter NCID server to get info from a YAC broadcast, this would require no alteration of YAC code and NCID is A- opensource and B - John(maintainer) was around last time I checked.

-HH


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

taa1 said:


> Is Jensen Harris still an active member of this community?


He is certainly missed.


----------



## taa1 (May 6, 2007)

Hichhiker said:


> Any reason not to run NCID server itself?


Yes, because NCID does not run on Windows, as explained by John himself at the URL I included.



Hichhiker said:


> However if you REALLY want to do this, I bet you can alter NCID server to get info from a YAC broadcast


I bet I could, too, if I was a C programmer.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

taa1 said:


> Yes, because NCID does not run on Windows, as explained by John himself at the URL I included.


On the main site NCIDD claims to run under cygwin, but i guess it is having issues under that.



taa1 said:


> I bet I could, too, if I was a C programmer.


I *think* NCID had a plugin architecture (which is how he added VOIP CID support) buts its been a while since I looked at it. I'll take a look at it when I get a chance. (just looked at it, NCIDSIP, which is the VOIP plugin, is written in perl. I think you can write it in anything you want, though you will probably want libPCAP support)

-HH


----------



## taa1 (May 6, 2007)

Hichhiker said:


> On the main site NCIDD claims to run under cygwin, but i guess it is having issues under that.


Correct. John details the problems here: tiny [email protected] slash 2sdfbn. (I had to obscure the URL in order to bypass tivocommunity's message board filters so that's why you can't click on it directly.)



Hichhiker said:


> I *think* NCID had a plugin architecture (which is how he added VOIP CID support) buts its been a while since I looked at it. I'll take a look at it when I get a chance. (just looked at it, NCIDSIP, which is the VOIP plugin, is written in perl. I think you can write it in anything you want, though you will probably want libPCAP support)
> 
> -HH


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

Fofer said:


> He is certainly missed.


Jm J. Bullock and Josquin. Seems like it was just yesterday.........

Good times, Good times indeed.........

As for the OP... I believe that josquin is no longer an 'active' poster in this forum so you may not get an answer from him here.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

A quick Googling will reveal that Mr. Harris is quite busy with, um, other (more high profile) projects.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

taa1 said:


> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


No promises, but I will see if I can write one. I am not really a C coder either.

-HH


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

Hichhiker said:


> No promises, but I will see if I can write one. I am not really a C coder either.
> 
> -HH


Any help with NCID is always appreciated. If you can add a client to handle a modem under windows and send the CID information to ncidd, it will be added to the project.

I have been looking at YAC and thought it could be hacked so it would handle a modem and send the information to ncidd like ncidsip does. The protocol is documented, so all you need to do is sent it in the format ncidd expects, and change the code so it connects to the server. You should be able to hack the code to do this. It is GPL so it can be renamed, chopped, and hacked as a NCID CID client, just be sure leave the copyright and indicate it was developed from YAC.

The server does run under cygwin, but only if you configure it not to use a modem directly. I have also been able to get ncidsip working under cygwin and will document how to do it. If you can hack YAC, then NCID will run completely under windows.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

jlc said:


> I have been looking at YAC and thought it could be hacked so it would handle a modem and send the information to ncidd like ncidsip does. The protocol is documented, so all you need to do is sent it in the format ncidd expects, and change the code so it connects to the server. You should be able to hack the code to do this. It is GPL so it can be renamed, chopped, and hacked as a NCID CID client, just be sure leave the copyright and indicate it was developed from YAC.


I was thinking this - "yac2ncid" a small app that will listen to YAC broadcasts and submit them to NCIDD same way as NCIDSIP does. This should require no alterations to YAC or NCID and should be pretty simple to write. Add to that a "ncid2yac" notifier for NCIDD so that you can broadcast to YAC clients from NCIDD server and this will create a complete 2-way gateway so that you can use either server with either client without too much pain.

I started playing with libpcap to write the first part in C, but life's been too damn busy lately. Once I finish it up, I'll contact you to see if it is usable ;-)

-HH


----------



## jlc (Jun 18, 2002)

Hichhiker said:


> I was thinking this - "yac2ncid" a small app that will listen to YAC broadcasts and submit them to NCIDD same way as NCIDSIP does. This should require no alterations to YAC or NCID and should be pretty simple to write. Add to that a "ncid2yac" notifier for NCIDD so that you can broadcast to YAC clients from NCIDD server and this will create a complete 2-way gateway so that you can use either server with either client without too much pain.
> 
> I started playing with libpcap to write the first part in C, but life's been too damn busy lately. Once I finish it up, I'll contact you to see if it is usable ;-)
> 
> -HH


You do not need libpcap. See http://www.sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/yac-sdk.htm you just need to open TCP port 10629, wait until you get data, reformat it, and send it to ncidd. You could use perl or tcl or whatever. NCIDsip does this type of conversion, but it uses libpcap to get input from UDP packets. You would need to change that part if you want to hack it.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

jlc said:


> You do not need libpcap. See http://www.sunflowerhead.com/software/yac/yac-sdk.htm you just need to open TCP port 10629, wait until you get data, reformat it, and send it to ncidd. You could use perl or tcl or whatever. NCIDsip does this type of conversion, but it uses libpcap to get input from UDP packets. You would need to change that part if you want to hack it.


For some reason I thought I needed to do something much more complicated than it turned out to be. 

taa1:

I have finally got some time to play with this last night, so I wrote an "alpha" version of this and sent it to John. Once he takes a look at it and makes sure it is functional, I'll clean it up and it will be added to NCID distribution. This includes using YAC server as source of CID data for NCID network as well as using NCID server with YAC clients as output devices.

-HH


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

FYI:

Latest version of NCID now include a YAC2NCID gateway that will allow you to use YAC server with NCID as well as NCID-YAC output module that allows you to send NCID output to YAC clients. Obviously you won't need both at same time, but the YAC2NCID should take care of your original issue.

Enjoy

-HH


----------



## taa1 (May 6, 2007)

Excellent -- I've returned from vacation to find this updated thread, and am off to get it all working together. Thanks, HH, for working on this!


----------

